
Meteorite or Meteorwrong? - Tomte
http://meteorites.wustl.edu/check-list.htm
======
ChuckMcM
Excellent flow chart. It reminds me of the fun we had dragging a magnet around
the desert outside of Las Vegas in search of meteorites and fragments. The
coolest thing we found was probably (we didn't get a positive ID) part of a
single action revolver's receiver.

------
pavel_lishin
This is kind of confusing. There are two boxes about a dark, thin crust, and
one of the boxes can't lead to "SEND ME A PHOTO", but still has questions
coming off of it.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Also "Did someone see it fall?" unconditionally leads to "Not a meteorite."

~~~
mkempe
Even at terminal velocity it is unlikely that one would "see" it fall. One
moment it's not there, the next blink of an eye and it's already on/into the
ground.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Couldn't it still leave a path of illuminated vaporized gas for hundreds of
kilometers?

Of course the likelihood of having a meteorite fall near enough that you would
try searching for it but also being able to actually find the meteorite is
extremely small.

